# Thinking about going phthalate-free. How?



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

So I got a list of companies that have taken phthalates out of their teething toys.

". . . manufacturers that, according to the CPSC, stopped using phthalates in teethers in early 1999: ArcoToys, Chicco, Disney, Evenflo, The First Years, Gerber, Hasbro (Playskool), Little Tikes, Mattel (Fisher-Price), Safety 1st, Sassy, Shelcore Toys and Tyco Preschool."

So we are looking at getting rid of any teething toys that are either from someone not on this list or are older than 1999. (MIL buys a lot of stuff at thrift stores.) But not sure if this list includes any baby toy that presumably will end up in the mouth, or just specifically teething toys. But it's a start. What else have/are you doing?

And we have a 3 yo too, any suggestions relevant to older kids as well?


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, the phthalates concern me. We've gotten rid of lots of plastic toys. I'm also replacing the ones made in china. So if it's p free but mic, I still won't buy...just me. I really like the toys at moolka.com. They tell you the country the toy is made in as well as manufacturer. We got rid of most of our baby toys (they were mainly from previous dc after our baby einstein blocks were recalled. Up til now, I haven't had the $$$ to replace any. DD is 6 mos and loves spoons, measuring cups (stainless steel, lol) ect. She's getting a couple wooden toys for CHristmas. We're just tryng to focus on a few great toys rather than a ton of not so great ones, kwim? She's getting a teether toy and the wooden stacking cups.
Our older dc 3 and 5, are getting a marble run, either haba's wooden one or quercetti's plastic (made in italy). And they're really into Legos, which are made in Denmark. (Duplos, I should say). HTH!


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Hi-- not too much advice because I am in the same boat you are...wanting to go phthalate-free but so many questions. I just wanted to say that I don't think there is a specific link between made in china and phthalates. Last night on Fresh Air Terry Gross interviewed Mark Schapiro, a reporter who just wrote a book called "Exposed: The Toxic Chemistry of Everyday Products, and What's at Stake for American Power.". Anyway, he talked a lot about phthalates...he said that since they are banned in Eurpoe there are tons of factories in China using phthalate alternatives. If you want to avoid MIC for other reasons and safety concerns then I totally understand and agree, but I just wanted to say that there isn't a specific link there.
Thanks!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

stuff for the euro mkt is free of them. also some new billl in calif.


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

What about toys that don't have brands on them? I bought a bunch of infant toys on ebay before DS was born and lots are cloth but the plastic ones I'm not sure about (and of course they're his favorites right now!) DH thinks I'm slightly crazy.

Are the pthalates mostly in soft plastics? Are the hard plastic teethers ok? Or is there a possibility of BPA in the hard transparent plastics?

Ugh, this is so frustrating!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigail_b* 
Last night on Fresh Air Terry Gross interviewed Mark Schapiro, a reporter who just wrote a book called "Exposed: The Toxic Chemistry of Everyday Products, and What's at Stake for American Power.".

Yes, we were inspired by the same article. Well, actually dh was. I knew that phthalates are bad, and I would be a lot more hard-nosed about a lot of stuff if I knew that I would have support. Still can't get MIL to choose all cotton over 40% polyester, what's the chance she will listen to just me about some toxic she has never heard of?

Seems like if people hear stuff from anybody but me, they get concerned.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I try to make sure anything plastic says "phthalate free" or "no phthalates" on the package.

I am also throwing away anything vinyl (aka PVC) in our house. I'm concerned about the nasty chemicals that offgas from vinyl. Lead is also sometimes used in vinyl products. Some lunchboxes were recalled because of lead in the vinyl. So I also look for something on the package that says "PVC free." That label isn't so common, but Munchkin bath toys say they don't use PVC. Getting rid of vinyl is hard because it's used so often in toys. A lot carrying cases for toys are made out of vinyl. Also bibs, art smocks, shower curtains are usually made out of it.

I'm trying to avoid particle board and plywood as well. The glue that holds the wood together offgasses nasty stuff. I can't get rid of all of it because we've got wooden puzzles and a wooden tool bench that the kids like that are made out of plywood. I'm just trying to clean up our house as much as possible.

Oh yeah, I also switched to organic futons and mattresses instead of conventional mattresses. If we had lots of money, I'd replace our couch with one that doesn't have flame retardant chemicals in it, but right now we have to live with it. Once you get started there's just so much to change!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

'd replace our couch with one that doesn't have flame retardant chemicals in it
Is there such a thing? Where did you find it?


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

". . . manufacturers that, according to the CPSC, stopped using phthalates in teethers in early 1999: ArcoToys, Chicco, Disney, Evenflo, The First Years, Gerber, Hasbro (Playskool), Little Tikes, Mattel (Fisher-Price), Safety 1st, Sassy, Shelcore Toys and Tyco Preschool."

These lists of the "good" companies are not always clear cut. For example, found this at backtopure.com:
"Gerber, Evenflo, Avent, Playtex, and Dr. Brown's baby bottles and sippy cups contain BPA. For more on BPA, including a class action lawsuit against baby bottle manufacturers, check the Bisphenol-A Free website."

To make sure something plastic does not contain phthalates, BPA or PVC, seems very tricky. I'm slowly phasing out our use of plastics altogether in favor of stainless steel, glass and ceramics.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

We've started on particle board and plywood. I threw out all the vinyl bibs when I heard some have been found to have lead. (Dd1 had high lead, it was very low last test, but I'm still paranoid.) Still have some vinyl toys, not a lot. We also have some vinyl flooring in the bathrooms, and boy would I like to remodel! But the funds aren't available.

We recently got a waterbed. The frame is solid wood. Now I think about it, though, the mattress is probably vinyl. It is older, though, so the chlorine gas is probably relatively low. But who knows if those things have lead. Ha, I was thinking we were doing well, and getting off cheap not buying a $1500 organic mattress. But I do sleep well in the waterbed.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigail_b* 
Hi-- not too much advice because I am in the same boat you are...wanting to go phthalate-free but so many questions. I just wanted to say that I don't think there is a specific link between made in china and phthalates. Last night on Fresh Air Terry Gross interviewed Mark Schapiro, a reporter who just wrote a book called "Exposed: The Toxic Chemistry of Everyday Products, and What's at Stake for American Power.". Anyway, he talked a lot about phthalates...he said that since they are banned in Eurpoe there are tons of factories in China using phthalate alternatives. If you want to avoid MIC for other reasons and safety concerns then I totally understand and agree, but I just wanted to say that there isn't a specific link there.
Thanks!

Thanks. I guess I was confusing the issue. Trying to do both, I guess. *sigh*







:







:


----------



## maiat (Dec 15, 2006)

Apparently, the voluntary agreements made in 1998 did not stick with many companies. There are also 6 different pthalate additives to PVC and that agreement only addressed one of them, as far as I can tell. Here's a 2003 Greepeace report on toy compaines and PVC ratings.

http://www.greenpeace.org/usa/news/2003-toy-report-card

Here's a link to a NYPIRG 2002 toy maker report card that addresses PVC and pthalates in toys.

http://www.nypirg.org/consumer/2002/list.html

Anyone have anything more recent?


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Is there such a thing? Where did you find it?

These two websites offer organic couches and there's no mention of flame retardant chemicals being added to them.
www.anaturalhome.com
www.eco-terric.com

IKEA's website says they use phosphor organic flame retardants in the couches sold in the US and the UK. I don't know what these are, though. I'd have to call a store.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks, maiat, I like getting my info from Greenpeace better than from CPSC.


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

I have to wonder how the exposure to phthalate functional groups used in the manufacture of consumer products compares to the exposure of naturally occurring phthalates, and phthalate fate and transport in the environment.

If you cease purchase of items you know contain or have contained phthalates, how would you measure the effect of items that contain phthalates, that you don't know about. Likewise, how would you measure the effect of the amount of phthalates you inhale? Likewise, how would you measure the effect of the amount of phthalates you inhale? How much do you inhale and ingest? How many phthalic derivatives and metabolites exist, and what are the toxic effects of each one? If one causes severe post-implantation loss in rats, is it possible that another has no effect whatsoever in humans?

If diallyl phthalate but not diethylhexyl has caused cancer in rats, but diethylhexyl phthalate and not diallyl has caused post-implantation loss or birth defects in rats, would you worry about the phthalate containing plastics in your car, if your car was on fire? Would you even know what phthalates were used in the manufacturing of any of the synthetic components found in your car?

What if...a less tested, less researched alternative was found out to be more toxic years down the road? What if your child mouthed a phthalate-containing toy, kitchen implement, painted surface, or bubble-bath bottle, at a friend's house? Would you know? How would you evaluate the phthalate exposure?

What if millions of chemists were suddenly stripped of pure, economical, efficient primary standards? Does your desk at work or home contain phthalates? How will the elimination of phthalate-containing toys today affect the likelihood of your child developing cancer in the future? How would the elimination of phthalate-producing microorganisms effect the food chain?

If your child suffered a trauma, would you prohibit the administration of blood products, because the bag and tubing were manufactured using phthalates, some of which have membrane-stabilizing effects on erythrocytes? Even though acute phthalate exposure can cause adverse liver, kidney, lung, and heart effects in animal studies?

And finally&#8230;.
If the entire world banned the use of phthalates in the manufacturing process of toys, food containers, and cosmetics, and baseline phthalate concentration in minors did not decrease, would other industries voluntarily eliminate phthalate use?


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Buckeye_bebe~ Well, I can see what you are saying... but you have to start SOMEwhere, right? When it comes to something that your little one is putting in their gummy, drooly mouth repeatedly... phthalate free is important.
we have to do something collectively to show it's not okay..our dollar is our vote! We can at least start here & will likely move onto other things.... like the pantry on & on. I know I go round & round w/synthetic materials, in general, but teething toys & such seem pretty major.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've just become heavilly, heavily anti-plastics of late... I'm looking into replacing as much of the plastic junk in my house with glass/metal/wood as humanly possible - espeicalyl stuff that either food comes in contact with or that DS plays with...

The chemicals in them are just too scary, and the fact that theres no good way to recycle them, really, is also a big problem for me. So... yeah. I'm definetly not buying any more plastic... We've gotten most of our toys for DS from Oompa, though I also like Moolka, Mauliko, Rosie Hippo... and some others I just cant think of their names atm... check out toyreport.blogspot.com for more info on companies with toys that aren't MIC (made in china)... most of them are wood/cloth









ETA: these are the two articles that really freaked me out of late, aside from all the lead/drugs in toys info thats been going on lately...

Our oceans are Turning into Plastic, are we?
http://www.bestlifeonline.com/cms/pu..._printer.shtml

Are Plastics Safe?
http://www.ewg.org/node/22566


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, the north pacific gyre has me freaked out, as well! That's part of why synthetics are on our out list... but I really don't just want to dump them, either! Then it's just ending up in the landfill or WORSE! But, no, I don't want them in the home either. The scary thing is, unless you're getting your food in a glass jar(but then even the lid is lined w/plastic) or from a farmer's market... everything we eat is coming in plastic... even cans & cardboard cartons... even bulk bins are plastic!!! AAAAACK! Plastic is evil & pervasive!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety. You may also want to post in the natural home forum


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
If you cease purchase of items you know contain or have contained phthalates, how would you measure the effect of items that contain phthalates, that you don't know about. . . . Likewise, how would you measure the effect of the amount of phthalates you inhale? How much do you inhale and ingest? How many phthalic derivatives and metabolites exist, and what are the toxic effects of each one? If one causes severe post-implantation loss in rats, is it possible that another has no effect whatsoever in humans?

Of course I don't have the slightest clue as to the answers to these questions, though I imagine the last one is probably yes. It's not my job to know everything, it's my job to make the best choices for my family based on a reasonable level of education, common sense, and intuition. I am free to purchase or get rid of any product I choose, based on any whim that pops into my head at the moment. But I don't usually make this kind of decision on momentary whims, it's too much work. In this case I believe there is pretty substantial reason to have concern for the effects of phthalates, and I don't feel obligated to wait until all the answers have been found, tested repeatedly, revised, peer reviewed, and agreed upon by every chemist and physician in the world. I'd rather choose other toys for my girls while they are still developing than wait 20 years to find out which particular derivative and/or metabolite caused, or maybe didn't cause, their life-long endocrine problems.

Likewise, I don't have to know the total exposure each of us gets to every such derivative and/or metabolite before I take steps to lower it. We're talking about toys that my 6 mo puts in her mouth and chews.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
If diallyl phthalate but not diethylhexyl has caused cancer in rats, but diethylhexyl phthalate and not diallyl has caused post-implantation loss or birth defects in rats, would you worry about the phthalate containing plastics in your car, if your car was on fire?

Why not? Presumably getting out of the car would take higher priority, but nontheless. Most of the time when I and my children are in the car, it is not on fire.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
Would you even know what phthalates were used in the manufacturing of any of the synthetic components found in your car?

Well, now I would.
[/QUOTE]
What if millions of chemists were suddenly stripped of pure, economical, efficient primary standards? [/QUOTE]
I don't even know what this means. Or why it's relevant.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
How would the elimination of phthalate-producing microorganisms effect [sic] the food chain?

What? Does my purchase of toxic toys protect the environment by supporting phthalate-producing microorganisms?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
If your child suffered a trauma, would you prohibit the administration of blood products, because the bag and tubing were manufactured using phthalates, some of which have membrane-stabilizing effects on erythrocytes? Even though acute phthalate exposure can cause adverse liver, kidney, lung, and heart effects in animal studies?

For this and other reasons, I would be very conservative in choosing blood transfusion. I assume that medical personnel don't do this lightly, but I would ask some serious questions first, nonetheless (assuming time allowed).

baby crying, gotta go


----------

